# some ol stuff



## paccity (Mar 19, 2012)

some of these are up river from farlyeville.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 19, 2012)

Looks like that steam donkey went for a little ride.


----------



## paccity (Mar 20, 2012)

*more*


----------



## paccity (Mar 20, 2012)

*if it's boring let me know.*


----------



## paccity (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## paccity (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## HorseFaller (Mar 20, 2012)

Nice! I should see if I can get copy's of my grandfathers photos.


----------



## OregonSawyer (Mar 20, 2012)

Kinda crazy to see those pics that were taken just down the road from me. Especially the Gate Creek ones. We've got a unit being cut up there right now. Looks a little different... No 12 footers that I have seen. Pretty sweet to see those [very] local photos! Keep them coming! I'll have to ask the older guys I know that started logging around here in the 60's if they recognize any of these names.


----------



## schmuck.k (Mar 20, 2012)

great pics paccity. as always keep them comming


----------



## paccity (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## Gologit (Mar 20, 2012)

Great stuff.


----------



## mdavlee (Mar 20, 2012)

Those are some good pictures. That's a good looking Mack in that one picture.


----------



## paccity (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## coastalfaller (Mar 20, 2012)

Not boring at all! Great pics!


----------



## Joe46 (Mar 20, 2012)

Good stuff. Thanks for posting them!


----------



## forestryworks (Mar 20, 2012)

Great thread!


----------



## lfnh (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks for posting up the pictures, esp the one "Little Tugger".


----------



## paccity (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## Driver625 (Mar 20, 2012)

Great pictures Paccity as always. Could somebody explain to me what the bee hive burner is for? I worked in a sawmill in the mid 90's and have never seen one other than in pictures.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 20, 2012)

Driver625 said:


> Great pictures Paccity as always. Could somebody explain to me what the bee hive burner is for? I worked in a sawmill in the mid 90's and have never seen one other than in pictures.



The burners were used to burn scrap wood and sawdust. There are still a few around but they're not used for burning anymore.


----------



## madhatte (Mar 20, 2012)

Gologit said:


> There are still a few around but they're not used for burning anymore.



I think the one in Oakville might actually have bees in it now. Well, wasps, anyway.


----------



## Driver625 (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks for the info. The mill I worked at had a big chipper underneath it fed by a vibrating conveyor. The chips were blown onto a big screen table. Chips blow out into box trailers for biomass, I think. The sawdust was blown into a shed for farmers out back. Not much fun when any of it plugged.


----------



## Driver625 (Mar 20, 2012)

Was all the scrap wood and sawdust just burned in the bee hive to get rid of it or was it used to heat something like a boiler that was connected to the bee hive. Just curious. Thanks again for the info.


----------



## lfnh (Mar 20, 2012)

Paccity - Post 19 showing red X's instead of pictures. Maybe it can be fixed. Thanks.


----------



## paccity (Mar 20, 2012)

see if these work, i can see post 19 on my end?


----------



## imagineero (Mar 21, 2012)

Great thread!


----------



## mile9socounty (Mar 21, 2012)

Very nice thread with some amazing photos.


----------



## tbow388 (Mar 21, 2012)

*Awesome*

Awesome pics.

Those guys were some workers!!!


----------



## OregonSawyer (Mar 24, 2012)

Gate Creek as of yesterday. Little different.... Although there are still some OG's around buffers and such. Pretty juicy patch of second growth none-the-less.






The fell and bucked so far... It's a little steep. Surprised they're holding the hill as well as they have.


----------



## Humptulips (Mar 24, 2012)

Haywire said:


> I like the shot of the mill with the beehive burner. Thanks for posting!



Always called them wigwam burners. Used to be one at every shake mill around here. Air pollution regs made them obsolete. Lived downwind of one all my youth. Can't say that I liked it.


----------



## RandyMac (Mar 24, 2012)

We called the teepee burners.






The one in the background is at Pacific Lumber's Mill "B", in Scotia.

I didn't know what clean air looked like until we moved to Rhonerville.


----------



## slowp (Mar 24, 2012)

More Pictures Please....

We called them sawdust burners, teepee burners, wigwam burners, and lastly a home for that crazy guy.
They are gone. There is a crazy guy who hangs out in Packwood though. He has to sleep in his car. 

For all you folks not from here. That picture of steep ground? I would have considered it to be normal or not so steep back when everything was being logged. This area had a lot of near vertical, and vertical units. There was usually a rock bluff in the middle, and usually a spur road was punched in to the edge of the rock bluff. There was always a way to scramble down it, usually by using vegetation belays, although those would disappear after the trees were cut. When we burned, we used the firehose (giving it a tug and hoping it was still hooked up) to get down the bluffs. 

Sometimes no spur road would be put in, and there would be a lot of cussing about the blind lead.


----------



## Humptulips (Mar 24, 2012)

RandyMac said:


> We called the teepee burners.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The worst part about the wigwam burners at the shake mills was the fine sawdust especially in the summer when it was dry. The waste when it went in from the top would hit the hot air currents and the fine stuff would get lifted right into the sky before it burned. The the stuff would settle out and if you lived next door which we did you would get a good dose of it. I hate the smell of cedar to this day.:arg:

Ok so nice pictures.


----------



## paccity (Mar 24, 2012)

no hijack, no worries, keep it all coming. if anyone has pic's or stories please share.


----------



## OregonSawyer (Mar 24, 2012)

slowp said:


> More Pictures Please....
> 
> For all you folks not from here. That picture of steep ground? I would have considered it to be normal or not so steep back when everything was being logged. This area had a lot of near vertical, and vertical units. There was usually a rock bluff in the middle, and usually a spur road was punched in to the edge of the rock bluff. There was always a way to scramble down it, usually by using vegetation belays, although those would disappear after the trees were cut. When we burned, we used the firehose (giving it a tug and hoping it was still hooked up) to get down the bluffs.
> 
> Sometimes no spur road would be put in, and there would be a lot of cussing about the blind lead.



Yeah, it's not overly steep. Just a little. Still definitely "walkable" (when there isn't snow). There was another unit we checked out yesterday that was as you described. Rock bluff and all. Pretty amazing to me that anybody could pack gear on that and actually get anything done.


----------



## HorseFaller (Mar 24, 2012)

Passed this today. Don't know if you can see it.


----------



## paccity (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## HorseFaller (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks Pac.


----------



## RandyMac (Mar 25, 2012)

Some of my earliest memories are of smoke, steam and particulates. Lots of steam, the mill had it's own generating plant, at that time they burnt bunker oil, so between the burner and the steam plant, there was lots of ash and half burnt crap in the air. My Dad would take us outside at night to see the clouds of sparks from the burner. The other thing about living near a sawmill of that size was all the noise.


----------



## paccity (Mar 25, 2012)

yup, allways in ear shot of a mill growing up.


----------



## RandyMac (Mar 25, 2012)

Yeah, the whistles.


----------



## paccity (Mar 25, 2012)

and the occasional boom from logs shifting on the deck.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 25, 2012)

And the smell. 

RandyMac probably remembers when when Holmes-Eureka had a huge air drying yard set up on 101 at the foot of Harris Street in Eureka. When the wind blew in off the ocean you could smell that green lumber clear to Cutten.


----------



## RandyMac (Mar 25, 2012)

Depended on the wind. Sometime later, there was pulp.
That drying yard is a mall now.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 25, 2012)

Haywire said:


> Always thought the pulp mill towns smelled like brussel sprouts...Rumford, Duluth, Tacoma



And that is just one more of many reasons _not_ to eat brussel sprouts. Yeccccchh.


----------



## Samlock (Mar 25, 2012)

That's smell of money, son, my father used to say.

The pulp mills don't smell like anything these days. Is it just my nose or the improved filters?


----------



## slowp (Mar 25, 2012)

Samlock said:


> That's smell of money, son, my father used to say.
> 
> The pulp mills don't smell like anything these days. Is it just my nose or the improved filters?



Sometimes they smell, sometimes not. It is beyond the scope of my brain. When we have east winds, the nice smell of green hemlock wafts over from the one surviving sawmill. I like that smell.


----------



## Greenwedge (Mar 25, 2012)

The one in Lewiston still stinks up the valley! Hope in keeps on stinking for many years to come!


----------



## Gologit (Mar 25, 2012)

Haywire said:


> Gotta agree with you on that one!



Yeah. Does anybody really eat brussels sprouts or was it just something our elders tortured us with when we were kids?


----------



## madhatte (Mar 25, 2012)

Gologit said:


> Does anybody really eat brussels sprouts or was it just something our elders tortured us with when we were kids?



My brother likes 'em, but he's weird anyway.


----------



## Samlock (Mar 25, 2012)

Gologit said:


> Yeah. Does anybody really eat brussels sprouts or was it just something our elders tortured us with when we were kids?



I was once broke in the UK, all I could afford was brussels sprouts. The cheapest supposingly eatable thing you could find in stores. On of the ugliest experiences of poverty I've ever had.

Let me remind you, I'm the one who _likes_ lutefisk, so I'm OK with the smelly food.

Conspiracy, I say.


----------



## Joe46 (Mar 25, 2012)

Haywire said:


> Always thought the pulp mill towns smelled like brussel sprouts...Rumford, Duluth, Tacoma



Yup. Growing up in the 50's south of Seattle you could smell the Tacoma mills. I was probably 20 miles plus to the north.


----------



## madhatte (Mar 25, 2012)

Ah, yes, the "Tacoma Aroma". When I was in Nuclear Power School just outside of Charleston, SC in '99, we called the pulp smell there the "Goose Creek Reek". I have a secret theory that the Toyota Tacoma doesn't sell as well here as it could because of deeply-embedded scent associations. I know I don't want to drive a truck that smells like butt.


----------



## lfnh (Mar 25, 2012)

Gologit said:


> Yeah. Does anybody really eat brussels sprouts or was it just something our elders tortured us with when we were kids?



Brussel sprouts. Yum.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 25, 2012)

lfnh said:


> Brussel sprouts. Yum.



Really? You're not just saying that? Naaaahhh...I don't believe it. Nobody over the age of six voluntarily eats brussels sprouts.


----------



## 2dogs (Mar 25, 2012)

lfnh said:


> Brussel sprouts. Yum.



Brussels sprouts are a gift from the gods. Thor ate them daily with smalahove and rakfisk. Hermes brought sprouts to Zeus on Olympus where he ate them with lamb and honey. The Scotsman mixes sprouts into his Haggis during the Christmas season. And the Kiff family eats sprouts 4 or 5 nights each week. I cut them in half and lightly steam them, then dump them into hot olive oil and crushed and minced garlic for a few minutes. It is poetry on a platter!


----------



## madhatte (Mar 25, 2012)

The way you're talking them up, a fellow would think you weren't talking about Brussels sprouts.


----------



## hammerlogging (Mar 25, 2012)

A stick and a half of butter helps too. I thought they were satan's brew but then I had them made by good old southerners and they can be awesome.


----------



## lfnh (Mar 25, 2012)

2dogs said:


> Brussels sprouts are a gift from the gods. Thor ate them daily with smalahove and rakfisk. Hermes brought sprouts to Zeus on Olympus where he ate them with lamb and honey. The Scotsman mixes sprouts into his Haggis during the Christmas season. And the Kiff family eats sprouts 4 or 5 nights each week. I cut them in half and lightly steam them, then dump them into hot olive oil and crushed and minced garlic for a few minutes. It is poetry on a platter!



That's the way to cook them Brussels.
Most boil em to death, like cabage.

Fresh picked, small, 1 minute quick boil, vacuum bagged and frozen.
Good all winter.


----------



## 2dogs (Mar 26, 2012)

hammerlogging said:


> A stick and a half of butter helps too. I thought they were satan's brew but then I had them made by good old southerners and they can be awesome.



That is defininetly southern. There are B sprouts grown all around me here and I have several friends who are farmers of this wonderful vegetable. The stonger tasting sprouts make up a smaller and smaller portion of the business. These are the sprouts sold to southerners and in particular African Americans. Theses sprouts are allowed the grow longer, larger, and leafier that the more standard varieties. While we in Cali tend to steam our vegies down south the cooks still want to boil them. So the farmers grow what the buyers want. Now I'm hungry.


----------



## lfnh (Mar 26, 2012)

Ok Hammer and 2dogs, enough. Now i'm thinking porkchop, home jarred applesauce, sauted and browned brussels with onion, pepper, garlic stuffing.


----------



## HorseFaller (Mar 26, 2012)

Wow I've seen a few topics derail but this one has gone stray. I will do my best to find some old equipment tomorrow and post it here.


----------



## paccity (Mar 26, 2012)

thats norm around here. some great stuff comes out of them.


----------



## hammerlogging (Mar 26, 2012)

lfnh said:


> Ok Hammer and 2dogs, enough. Now i'm thinking porkchop, home jarred applesauce, sauted and browned brussels with onion, pepper, garlic stuffing.



I once cut for a small outfit way up in a secluded holler, us and some other local gentlemen would join on the porch for a true country dinner each and every day. It was nuts to ride the 4wheeler off the mountain, across the creek and across the field, take your boots off, enter the lady filled kitchen to accumulate your spread and then go eat your dinner and tea on the porch talking about the weather and such, and then try and go back to cutting for the rest of the day, but "when in Rome".

The skidder would also hand deliver homemade biscuits every morning at about 8 am. 

Very nice people back there.


----------



## RandyMac (Mar 26, 2012)

I single jacked near Red Bluff on an old timer's ranch, they put me up in a cabin and fed me. A full on breakfast was ready at 4:30, second breakfast was delivered about 8:30, along with one heck of a lunch. Supper was always meat and potatoes. The old man would spend all day watching me work, he sat, burned a new corncob black and drank Coors. I lusted after his '56 Ford pick-up.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 26, 2012)

HorseFaller said:


> Wow I've seen a few topics derail but this one has gone stray. I will do my best to find some old equipment tomorrow and post it here.



Thankyou. All these brussel sprout recipes are making me feel nauseated. :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## bert0168 (Mar 26, 2012)

Brussel sprouts, love 'em, boiled, sauteed or raw.

My 14 yo daughter VOLUNTARILY requests and eats them.

Boiled cabbage too


----------



## HorseFaller (Mar 27, 2012)

Found this in a sporting goods store today. Sign said 1943 Titan. 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=48.773983,-122.462976


----------



## upstateny (Mar 27, 2012)

Haywire said:


> Since it's my fault we started talking about brussel sprouts, I'll post a pic of a Burner that's still standing in the Adirondacks.



Where abouts in the Adirondacks is this? If you dont want to disclose it publicly a PM would be nice, I live in the ADK's and have yet to bump into such a peice.


----------



## HorseFaller (Mar 28, 2012)

Got some pics. May need help imbedding them.


----------



## HorseFaller (Mar 28, 2012)

Not old pics but old iron. 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=48.916553,-122.120978


----------



## HorseFaller (Mar 28, 2012)

Steam


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=48.916553,-122.120978


----------



## HorseFaller (Mar 28, 2012)

More steam and others


----------



## H 2 H (Mar 28, 2012)

Great PIC'S !!!!!! 

When my grand parents came from Norway (don't tell Trool all my relatives are from Norway) my grampa worked in lumber camps here in the Stanwood; Lake McMurray area and grandma cooked in them 




Samlock said:


> I was once broke in the UK, all I could afford was brussels sprouts. The cheapest supposingly eatable thing you could find in stores. On of the ugliest experiences of poverty I've ever had.
> 
> Let me remind you, I'm the one who _likes_ lutefisk, so I'm OK with the smelly food.
> 
> Conspiracy, I say.



We have Lutefisk many times year; even the town I live in now has Lutefisk feeds ever year; it sure makes the house smell good


----------



## HorseFaller (Mar 28, 2012)

Rigging.


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=48.916249,-122.121088


----------



## HorseFaller (Mar 28, 2012)

H 2 H said:


> Great PIC'S !!!!!!
> 
> When my grand parents came from Norway (don't tell Trool all my relatives are from Norway) my grampa worked in lumber camps here in the Stanwood; Lake McMurray area and grandma cooked in them
> 
> ...



im kind of scared now now cause that sounds like my family. My great grandmother lived up on 300th and worked for the English logging camp. I got alot of relatives between lk ketchum and Bryant. We might be related. Lots of scandahooveians there. Uff-DA! Havent had Lutefisk, but i got my wife to make lefsea this year. i gorged for days.


----------



## HorseFaller (Mar 28, 2012)

Saws


----------



## HorseFaller (Mar 28, 2012)

Skagit


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=48.916285,-122.121200


----------



## HorseFaller (Mar 28, 2012)

Random


----------



## H 2 H (Mar 28, 2012)

HorseFaller said:


> im kind of scared now now cause that sounds like my family. My great grandmother lived up on 300th and worked for the English logging camp. I got alot of relatives between lk ketchum and Bryant. We might be related. Lots of scandahooveians there. Uff-DA! Havent had Lutefisk, but i got my wife to make lefsea this year. i gorged for days.




LOL; Thats one of the camps they work at

And my Mum parents place was that 50 acers on 300th and 3rd Ave; and I have something like 20 relatives that live within 5 miles from my grand parents home place

My Mum's maiden name was Schei and my last name is Simonseth 

Oh by the way My Grand Parents help start Freeborn Church with I believe 7 other familys in the early 1900's


----------



## DavdH (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## DavdH (Mar 28, 2012)

Can do


----------



## DavdH (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## DavdH (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## HorseFaller (Mar 28, 2012)

H 2 H said:


> LOL; Thats one of the camps they work at
> 
> And my Mum parents place was that 50 acers on 300th and 3rd Ave; and I have something like 20 relatives that live within 5 miles from my grand parents home place
> 
> ...



Yep we are distantly related. Small world. Last name is Flones my dad is Glenn. He still lives on 300th well just off of it past the Husby homestead( my great grandparents) and before Molsteads. I'm related to the brusets and Macombers as well as many others. My grandpa Mel lives next to Babe and Louis Schei. Small small world. I think Jeff Simonseth is the only name that comes to mind.


----------



## DavdH (Mar 28, 2012)

*saws*


----------



## DavdH (Mar 28, 2012)

*Skagit*


----------



## DavdH (Mar 28, 2012)

*Random*


----------



## H 2 H (Mar 28, 2012)

HorseFaller said:


> Yep we are distantly related. Small world. Last name is Flones my dad is Glenn. He still lives on 300th well just off of it past the Husby homestead( my great grandparents) and before Molsteads. I'm related to the brusets and Macombers as well as many others. My grandpa Mel lives next to Babe and Louis Schei. Small small world. I think Jeff Simonseth is the only name that comes to mind.



You most have had my brother Tom as a teacher in Deadwood 

Babe and Louis are my god parents

Neat pics Horsefaller your grampa has cut a few trees down


----------



## HorseFaller (Mar 28, 2012)

H 2 H said:


> You most have had my brother Tom as a teacher in Deadwood
> 
> Babe and Louis are my god parents
> 
> Neat pics Horsefaller your grampa has cut a few trees down



Well maybe not directly related. No I didn't have him but that makes sense now. Ya the pics are from a place up here. My grandfather has a bunch of old Kinsey photos. Haven't been able to make down there to see him. 
He worked at one of the saw mills on camano in highschool. After he fished in the summer and logged in the winter. He has cut a few down.


----------



## HorseFaller (Oct 20, 2012)

View attachment 258178

View attachment 258179

View attachment 258180


----------



## Eccentric (Oct 20, 2012)

*That's fantastic.*

















HorseFaller said:


> View attachment 258178
> 
> View attachment 258179
> 
> View attachment 258180


----------

